# UFC 60: Jeremy Horn Armbar video



## Andrew Green (May 28, 2006)

Unaired ending to the Jeremy Horn fight:

http://www.youtube.com/v/JF3WJ5l8lzA

Interesting arm bar


----------



## green meanie (May 28, 2006)

_VERY_ interesting armbar. We'll be trying that out this week.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 28, 2006)

We used to call it a "grapevine" arm-bar. The continuation if you haven't got it cinched is to let the leverage of your grapevined leg turn you to the opoposite side...you both end up in the base Japanese arm-bar position, same bodily relationships, just face down. Works great for big guys with strong benches.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Makalakumu (May 28, 2006)

That is one I've been practicing for a while.  Nobody expects the foot to snake around like that.  The cool thing about it is that if you can get your ankle under your uke's chin, you can pull your toes back and really lock the position tight.  And then, everytime uke tries to fight the arm bar, the pressure on the neck increases and uke actually chokes himself.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeremy is the man, one of the smartest fighters in the business today. He just finds ways to get the job done.


----------



## White Fox (Jun 12, 2006)

That was really cool I will be trying that out!!!!!!HEHEHE


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 12, 2006)

All I can add is ouch


----------

